# 14 dpo temp drop to coverline...am i out this month??



## ttcbaby12011

Hello all im new to charting this is my first month. I'm currently 14 dpo but my temp dropped to right above my coverline if not on it. Does this mean i should expect my period tomorrow or is there a chance it will go back up?? I couldn't get a clear temp reading the two days prior because i didn't sleep well. Also I'm used to cramping in the morning and getting my period by the afternoon and I have been cramping on and off for days. Any input is greatly appreciated. Thanks ladies!

Here is a link to my chart
My Ovulation Chart


----------



## SLH

Yes, unfortunately when your temperature drops AF arrives within a couple of days :hugs:


----------



## ceejie

My temp dropped this morning too...I looked at a ton of pregnancy charts and a ton of regular charts on FF and I think it means AF is coming. :hugs:


----------



## bdawn8403

Honestly, as they say you aren't until AF shows. I had 2 dips in my LP this time. One around "implantation" and another one right before I entered Triphasic, I just had another but I don't think my previous day temp was correct. I am still very confident I am but who knows.

Good luck.


----------



## sweet83

Good luck hun.. tons of baby dust to u :flower:


----------



## ttcbaby12011

Thanks for your input ladies! I'm trying to stay optimistic and keeping my FX that my temp will possibly go back up tomorrow since i did have that dip at 7 dpo and was hoping for implantation. Here's to keeping hopes up! Good luck to all!


----------



## ttcbaby12011

PS I love this website and having people to talk to who go through the same things. Thanks for replying ladies :)


----------



## ceejie

ttcbaby12011 said:


> PS I love this website and having people to talk to who go through the same things. Thanks for replying ladies :)

I have to ask, what kind of dog do you have?


----------



## ttcbaby12011

We think he is a lab shepard mix but sometimes he looks like he has doberman in him so he could have more in him we got him at the humane society so I guess we will never know for sure lol


----------



## ceejie

ttcbaby12011 said:


> We think he is a lab shepard mix but sometimes he looks like he has doberman in him so he could have more in him we got him at the humane society so I guess we will never know for sure lol

He's a cutie! He looks so much like my goofy mutt.


----------



## ceejie

Well now I am very confused...my temps are back up today??


----------



## SLH

ttcbaby12011 said:


> Thanks for your input ladies! I'm trying to stay optimistic and keeping my FX that my temp will possibly go back up tomorrow since i did have that dip at 7 dpo and was hoping for implantation. Here's to keeping hopes up! Good luck to all!

With that dotted line, who knows maybe your temperature will go back up. I'm going to stay optimistic for you too. I hope it's just a random dip that means absolutely nothing.


----------



## ttcbaby12011

Thanks ceejie he's a great dog! 

Okay so now I'm 15 dpo temp was 96.8 again this morning but still no period...not even a sign of it, no cramps or anything. About how many days after the temp drop should I get my period? And also is it possible to be pregnant with a temp drop?? I'm not real sure how all this temping stuff works. Still super sensitive to smells and naesous a lot. Thanks!


----------



## ttcbaby12011

ceejie said:


> Well now I am very confused...my temps are back up today??

Ceejie Maybe it was just a fluke? They do say look at the whole picture not just one temp. It's good that your temp went back up that means no af yet! I'm still hoping mine goes back up. I dreamt this morning it did but when I took it it was the same. At least I think it was a dream. Crazy what your subconscious can do to ya! Good luck!!

Thanks SLH I'm hoping the same!


----------



## ceejie

ttcbaby12011 said:


> ceejie said:
> 
> 
> Well now I am very confused...my temps are back up today??
> 
> Ceejie Maybe it was just a fluke? They do say look at the whole picture not just one temp. It's good that your temp went back up that means no af yet! I'm still hoping mine goes back up. I dreamt this morning it did but when I took it it was the same. At least I think it was a dream. Crazy what your subconscious can do to ya! Good luck!!
> 
> Thanks SLH I'm hoping the same!Click to expand...

I don't know. It could be a fluke? I was getting cramps the last couple days, but not normal AF cramps. But today they feel like AF cramps, and tender breasts...but that could mean AF or BFP...I am trying to stop myself from testing!!

Good luck to you. I did see a few charts on FF where the temps dropped for a couple days and they still got a BFP. I hope that's the case for you! Keep us posted.


----------



## bdawn8403

Yeah mine went back up too and I think I just started. No signs of AF either but it still has showed up :(


----------



## ceejie

Still up this morning.

How are you ladies making out?


----------



## ttcbaby12011

Well I'm not so sure on mine. Got woken up at 725,by the dogs and temp was at 96.7 and went right back to sleep woke up at 1035 and it was 97.2. I did a temp corrector for the early temp since I usually take at 905 and it came out to be 97.0 so I'm not sure if I can count any of those temps today? Whenever I get anxious to see what my temp is I always screw it up the next morning. If I do count the corrected temp its higher than the previous two and above my coverline. FF has my coverline a little bit less than 96.8 and is showing all these temps still above my coverline. Also its 16 dpo and still no sign of af. Wondering if I even ovulated but my temps prove it. Hmm so confused?


----------



## SLH

Your temperatures went back up so that's a good thing and they say if your temperatures stay above your cover line for more than 16 days there's a good chance you could be pregnant. Have you tested yet?


----------



## momto2grls

I don't know. I think it has to drop BELOW the coverline to mean that AF is coming. But I'm still learning too. I will consult my Taking Charge of Your Fertility Book! You may still have a chance!


----------



## ceejie

ttcbaby12011 said:


> Well I'm not so sure on mine. Got woken up at 725,by the dogs and temp was at 96.7 and went right back to sleep woke up at 1035 and it was 97.2. I did a temp corrector for the early temp since I usually take at 905 and it came out to be 97.0 so I'm not sure if I can count any of those temps today? Whenever I get anxious to see what my temp is I always screw it up the next morning. If I do count the corrected temp its higher than the previous two and above my coverline. FF has my coverline a little bit less than 96.8 and is showing all these temps still above my coverline. Also its 16 dpo and still no sign of af. Wondering if I even ovulated but my temps prove it. Hmm so confused?

When are you planning on testing?


----------



## SLH

momto2grls said:


> I don't know. I think it has to drop BELOW the coverline to mean that AF is coming. But I'm still learning too. I will consult my Taking Charge of Your Fertility Book! You may still have a chance!

Mine never has. It only drops below the cover line after AF comes.


----------



## ttcbaby12011

I don't know when I should test. I hate getting a bfn its so depressing lol. I guess Sunday morning?? That way if af doesn't show I will be 19 dpo by then. Do you ladies think I should count any of those temps today?


----------



## ceejie

ttcbaby12011 said:


> I don't know when I should test. I hate getting a bfn its so depressing lol. I guess Sunday morning?? That way if af doesn't show I will be 19 dpo by then. Do you ladies think I should count any of those temps today?

I would personally use the first adjusted one. Probably your best shot at accuracy. :thumbup:

Good luck! And way to go being able to hold out til 19dpo. I am killing myself trying to hold out and I'm 13dpo.


----------



## ttcbaby12011

So bfn this morning. I couldn't hold out any longer lol also my temp was 97.1 at 8 am adjusted for 9 am was 97.3 so its going up again. I've always been irregular so now inc questioning if I ovulated. It sucks not to know what's going on with my body


----------

